
Kickstarter Now Live in the UK - xmen
http://mashable.com/2012/10/31/kickstarter-now-live-in-the-uk/
======
xvolter
You do have to appreciate what Kickstarter has done for crowdfunding, but
<http://www.indiegogo.com/> has been international since day one.

